# How to remove retractor (brake) springs?



## DPForumDog (Oct 12, 2014)

The axel housing is on the work bench, but now I can't get the retractor springs out. I am looking at the back side of the screws. 

It appears the tractor springs are working, but the piston plate is not retracting completely. There is a gap and I am wondering if there is foreign matter ( dirt crap etc) in the gap

If I could get the plate off , then maybe I could clean it and that may be all that's wrong with it.

I bought all the manuals but I can't find where is says how to remove the springs.
Any and all discussion appreciated,

Granny DP

DPForumDog
John Deere 5203


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Post some pictures. It helps greatly.


----------

